# Hello from new member



## BeerHunter (Jul 11, 2003)

Greetings to all at IM. My name is Greg, and I'm a 38 yo massage practioner. After reviewing several sites, I found this one to have the best mix of information and friendy atmosphere (along with heated debates on varied opinions).I'll also take this time to appologise in advance to the many toes that I will with no dought step on in later posts with my own opinions

    And yes..... I once killed a beer, just to watch it die.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2003)

welcome


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2003)

Have you ever killed a beer in self-defense?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2003)

BeerHunter, welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2003)

Welcome Greg!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 14, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey Greg hope you enjoy and learn a lot


----------

